# mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables?



## braaten413 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am planning on doing a rear disc brake conversion on my mk2 jetta using passat 16v rear calipers. What e-brake cables do I use since the e-brake cables on passats connect from the bottom, while the original mk2 calipers connect from the top?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables? (braaten413)*

You would have to use the early Mk2 brake cables.
The calipers would have to be swapped from either side, so the bleeder is now facing down, parking brake pull top side.
I hope that makes senses to you, I did the same swap back in 97, using late model Mk2 calipers. Exactly the same as the Passat.
Bleeding the brakes can be done several ways.
Pressure bleeder or siphon bleeder. You can raise each caliper so the bleeder is up, then mount it to the car when done.
If your not getting brake fluid flow, check the load sensing regulator, tie the lever to the regulator and re-bleed the brakes. When done, undo the lever.
Best of luck.


----------



## braaten413 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables? (Eric D)*

When turning the caliper up, are you removing it from the disc? If so, are you putting something in between the caliper to keep from blowing the piston out?
And thanks for the info, its my first car and I want to do it right.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables? (braaten413)*

Yes removed from the disc, yes put something in between to keep the piston in.
I got my parts used, and the yard that pulled it, got the parts from several cars. So when I got home, I had to figure out what was wrong. After looking at the Bentley manual, I discovered I had late model calipers.
I have a siphon bleeder, used with my air compressor, so I don't have to pull the calipers off anymore.
Mityvac MV6830


----------



## braaten413 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables? (Eric D)*

Good idea. I got my brakes from a junkyard, too. Did you change the master cyllinder and porportioning valve as well? I have the master cyllinder and porportioning valve from the passat. Thanks again.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables? (braaten413)*

The master cylinder is not really needed, but makes a great upgrade.
All early models with rear discs, used the 20.64 mm M/C, later models used the 22.2 mm M/C.
Your Jetta has an adjustable rear load sensing prop valve, the Bentley manual shows how to adjust it. But you can swap in the Passat version if it has less miles than the Jetta. Mine is still the original one.
My 85 Jetta has 12.3" front brakes from an Audi TT. The rear rotors are from my 96 Passat donor car.
Yes I did change the master cylinder, but only when I did the VR6 swap.
It has a 23.81 mm bore, it also has a MK 20I ABS system with EDL.
I did a VR6 OBD2 swap into my 85 Jetta back in 2000. It has a 5 lug plus suspension up front, stock 85 rear, using the Passat stub axles for ABS. Using the early brake cables and calipers as I mentioned a few posts above.



_Modified by Eric D at 7:49 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## braaten413 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables? (Eric D)*

Dang! Your car sounds insane! I don't have the time, money, or technicle skill right now to do a vr6 swap...
Thanks. Sorry if I'm bugging the crap out of you, but I'm almost 16 and pretty new to this. So what did you do for the brake hoses? Did you have some custom made to the right length, or did you combine 2 brake hoses to form 1 long one? I have 2 extra hoses.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables? (braaten413)*

At the rear you really should get the hard lines, but you can buy straight lines from most auto part stores. You will have to bend the lines carefully (I recommend the proper tool). If the hard line is too long after its bent to shape, you can cut the line with a cutting too, then you will need to metric bubble flare the end.
I think you will be alright with the Passat hard lines. It it very possible that your original plastic clamps will break (they are old). So make sure to get some from the Passat, or use zip ties till you get some more.
You will have a total of 4 hoses for the rear brakes, only the drums used 2 hoses.
Do you have a Bentley manual?
Enable your IM for an important link.


----------



## braaten413 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables? (Eric D)*

O.K. so I have the passat hard lines, but it connects to about a 6" hose that connects to the calliper. Since I'm switching the left to the right and turning the calliper around, I need a longer hose to connect to the hardline. Wouldt 2 hoses connected together be long enough, or do I need to get some custom made? I don't have a Bentley, but I have a Haynes and a Chilton.


----------



## braaten413 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: mk2 jetta rear disc brake conversion: e-brake cables? (Eric D)*

So, going along with your other idea, would you put the callipers on where the e-brake cable is on the bottom and get the late cables? Could you just get an e-brake handle from a late model jetta? 
Did you happen to take any pics today of your brakes?
Thanks for your help.


_Modified by braaten413 at 9:58 PM 10-13-2008_


----------

